# Ahhh Finally!



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Well I just received my first order of them this afternoon. They were waiting for me in my mailbox when I returned home from running a few errands. I opened them up, saw their true beauty, and just knew I had to snap a few pics for my fellow BOTL.

Sampler packed I picked up...good price, so I said eh what the heck.



10 Pack of the Cohiba Siglo VI. I've had one in my entire life and it lived up to it's reputation. I will def be ordering another box to stash away for several years.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Mouth watering.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice your going to love those selection robusto's they were rolled from special leaves. I bought about 13 boxes of those when they first came out in 03. The HDM was my favorite in the bunch. Enjoy great pick up.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Very nice your going to love those selection robusto's they were rolled from special leaves. I bought about 13 boxes of those when they first came out in 03. The HDM was my favorite in the bunch. Enjoy great pick up.


Thanks Tony. I came across the pack on the site and thought this would be really cool to try. I've tried Cohiba's and Romeo Y Julieta's, but none of the others. I must say I love the size of the cigars, as you mentioned. After your comment, I think I may some the HDM this weekend while watching my Buckeyes school on some Miami boys...lol.

Thanks all for the comments.


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Some fine smokes there my friend... Wonder how long you can age them before temptation kicks in :evil:


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Love those pics!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

MMMmmmm looking good enough to smoke!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Very nice pickup David...hope they live up to the hype!!! I have yet to smoke a CC that blew me away!!! Maybe that Cohiba Maduro that u sent me will change my mind!!!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice. Have a couple of these sitting and waiting


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> Very nice pickup David...hope they live up to the hype!!! I have yet to smoke a CC that blew me away!!! Maybe that Cohiba Maduro that u sent me will change my mind!!!


Exactly why I sent it my friend. I saw the comments in your profile and said...hmm I bet if I sent him a Maduro he would really enjoy it. Let that bad boy sit as long as you can as it simply gets better with age.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Very nice score. You're gonna love them...:smoke2:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Thanks Tony. I came across the pack on the site and thought this would be really cool to try. I've tried Cohiba's and Romeo Y Julieta's, but none of the others. I must say I love the size of the cigars, as you mentioned. After your comment, I think I may some the HDM this weekend while watching my Buckeyes school on some Miami boys...lol.
> 
> Thanks all for the comments.


Nice score. Sorry, but since your a Buckeye fan you are going to have to send those to me.:evil: NO SOUP FOR YOU. J/K bro, enjoy and for the record, Buckeye's are goin down.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Looks like some tasty smoking awaits you!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Swany said:


> Nice score. Sorry, but since your a Buckeye fan you are going to have to send those to me.:evil: NO SOUP FOR YOU. J/K bro, enjoy and for the record, Buckeye's are goin down.


Haha ol' Harris is going to have a rough day facing the Buckeye defense. And the secondary for Miami is going to get burnt by Pryor. He will have a field day with the Hurricane defense...lol.

Ah, either way, it should be a great game. In fact, a lot of great games this weekend.


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

Those Siglos looks delicious!


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice looking smokes...... GO BLUE!


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

That's a great selection you've got there!


----------

